# "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Fallout 4 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Fallout 4 ist irgendwie 'ne ziemliche Enttäuschung imo. Abseits des Craftings absoluter spieltechnischer Stillstand, ein Rückschritt bei der Dialog- und Questqualität, die Grafik hat sich sehr wenig weiterentwickelt und dazu noch eine Wagenladung Bugs, Glitches und eine KI zum Gruseln. 

Dachte eigentlich, dieses Jahr gäbs ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen zwischen Witcher 3 und Fallout 4 um den Titel des besten Spiels des Jahres, aber jetzt sieht's ziemlich eindeutig aus, und nein: Fallobst 4 isses nicht. 

Schade irgendwie. :/


----------



## Noofuu (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich denke das viel zu Früh geurteilt wird, das Spiel wird so viele Spielstunden haben und schon nach kurzer Zeit meist auf Steam 1std Spielzeit und schon eine Rezession geschrieben ist einfach nur billig...
Also ich habe es mir noch nicht gekauft bin keiner dieser Vorbesteller.... aber trotzdem nehme ich solche beurteilungen nicht ernst nicht von jemanden der dem Spiel gerade mal 1std gegeben hat.

Und bitte nicht immer GRAFIK GRAFIK GRAFIK erst heulen alle rum die Grafik ist nicht so wichtig und nun so ?


----------



## Rollora (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nochmal: Kommt eigentlich von der PC(!) Games Hardware auch mal so viel Tamtam zum am SELBEN TAG Releasten Starcraft 2? Ich rede hier von 20 News innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei Fallout 4.
Warum macht ihr diesen Hype so mit? Am Selben Tag kommt ein EXKLUSIVTITEL für PC raus, und das wird völlig missachtet (1 Meldung, vllt 2...). Da kommt endlich mal ein AAA Exklusivtitel, der noch dazu fast alleinstehend in seinem Genre ist, ein Titel, der nur am PC Spielbar ist, wegen dessen überlegener Steuerung. Sodass reine Konsolenspieler, die ab und zu bei der PCGH vorbeischauen doch neidisch werden könnten - und ihr erwähnt das kaum.

Man darf wirklich auch mal sagen, dass ihr das in der Hand habt ob ein Spiel gehyped wird und ob der PC als Plattform wichtig geschätzt wird. Aber statt diesen PC Exklusiven Titel zumindest ebenbürtige Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken,  kriegt eine Crossplattformtitel diese.

Finde ich halt schade. Ich weiß, dass Fallout natürlich die größere Nutzer und somit Klickbasis hat, aber es ist wie gesagt einer der vielen guten Exklusivtitel wegen denen ich und viele andere nie rein auf Konsole wechseln könnte. Es ist einer der Titel, der dem PC als extra existierende Spieleplattform überhaupt noch Sinn geben. Denn Mods werden früher oder später auch auf den nächsten Konsolen kommen. Aber Strategiespiele eher nicht. Auch nicht mitm dodal dollen Steam Controller


----------



## _ZweiUndVierzig_ (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

An alle Fallout 4 Spieler mit AMD GPU ... einfach die Tessellation auf 4x oder 8x im CCC begrenzen und schon sind die FPS super. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einen leichten optischen Unterschied - das Spiel fährt per Default mit 64x Tessellation und das killt jede AMD GPU. Vielleicht kann @PCGH da nochmal ein kleinen Test nachschieben?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Stephan: +1


----------



## Straycatsfan (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zitat Raffael:
Bin ich der einzige Mensch, der weder eines der alten noch das relativ neue Fallout 3 + New Vegas gespielt hat? Echt? Wie gut, dass ich zumindest mal daheim in Teil 4 hineingeschnuppert habe. Sieht interessant aus.

Meine Rede.)

Sind also schon zu zweit.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Fallout 4 hat mich immerhin dazu inspiriert, einen drölften Durchgang von New Vegas zu starten.


----------



## Gast20150401 (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Irgendwie muß mal was aussergewöhnlich neues her........ohne Mord und Totschlag, sinnloses abschlachten und son Rotz...........hab aber auch leider keine bahnbrechende Idee...
Ich mag solche Games nicht.....


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2015)

*AW: &quot;Fallout 4 ...&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Life is Strange ist eines der besten Spiele ohne (durch den Spieler initiieren) Mord und Totschlag überhaupt. Versuch das mal.
@Topic: Bis jetzt schrecken mich vor allem die Berichte vom Shooterlastigeren Gameplay ab. Teil 3 +NV hab ich ausschließlich mit VATS gezockt.


----------



## derstef (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Zitat Raffael:
> Bin ich der einzige Mensch, der weder eines der alten noch das relativ neue Fallout 3 + New Vegas gespielt hat? Echt? Wie gut, dass ich zumindest mal daheim in Teil 4 hineingeschnuppert habe. Sieht interessant aus.
> 
> Meine Rede.)
> ...



Da schliess ich mich an. Habe bisher kein Fallout gespielt obwohl ich sonst alle grossen RPGs mitgenommen habe.
Finde es auch sehr schade das Bethesda Gameworks ins Spiel genommen hat.
Meiner Meinung nach erreicht man damit keinen wirklich signifikaten optischen Vorteil und es ist reine Sabotage an der eigentlich brachialen Rohleistung meiner Fury X.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



derstef schrieb:


> Da schliess ich mich an. Habe bisher kein Fallout gespielt obwohl ich sonst alle grossen RPGs mitgenommen habe.
> Finde es auch sehr schade das Bethesda Gameworks ins Spiel genommen hat.
> Meiner Meinung nach erreicht man damit keinen wirklich signifikaten optischen Vorteil und es ist reine Sabotage an der eigentlich branchialen Rohleistung meiner Fury X.



Um es anhand von konkreten Zahlen mit einer 290X deutlicher zu machen:



> Testergebnisse
> - GW on: 50-52 fps (Schwanken der Bäume & GW Lichtstrahlen)
> - GW off: 101 fps
> 
> ...



3DCenter Forum - Fallout 4 Benchmark & Tessellation analyse


Man kann nur hoffen, dass Fallout 4 ohne die Berücksichtung von Gameworks und Tesselationfaktoren in keinem GPU-Leistungsindex landet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Habs bislang 10 Stunden gespielt (wenn ich nicht grade auf Pornhub war ). Voll geil ... wie erwartet.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Nochmal: Kommt eigentlich von der PC(!) Games Hardware auch mal so viel Tamtam zum am SELBEN TAG Releasten Starcraft 2? Ich rede hier von 20 News innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei Fallout 4.
> Warum macht ihr diesen Hype so mit? Am Selben Tag kommt ein EXKLUSIVTITEL für PC raus, und das wird völlig missachtet (1 Meldung, vllt 2...). Da kommt endlich mal ein AAA Exklusivtitel, der noch dazu fast alleinstehend in seinem Genre ist, ein Titel, der nur am PC Spielbar ist, wegen dessen überlegener Steuerung. Sodass reine Konsolenspieler, die ab und zu bei der PCGH vorbeischauen doch neidisch werden könnten - und ihr erwähnt das kaum.
> 
> Man darf wirklich auch mal sagen, dass ihr das in der Hand habt ob ein Spiel gehyped wird und ob der PC als Plattform wichtig geschätzt wird. Aber statt diesen PC Exklusiven Titel zumindest ebenbürtige Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken,  kriegt eine Crossplattformtitel diese.
> ...


Prinzipiell gesehen hast du recht, allerdings hält sich vielleicht das fachspezifische Interesse von PC Games HARDWARE etwas in Grenzen, hab noch nicht was davon gehört, dass Blizzard ordentlich was an der Technik verbessert hätte...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (14. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß mal was aussergewöhnlich neues her........ohne Mord und Totschlag, sinnloses abschlachten und son Rotz...........hab aber auch leider keine bahnbrechende Idee...
> Ich mag solche Games nicht.....


Da ist was dran, mittlerweile ist der Bodycount einfach zu heftig in die Höhe geschossen! 
In meinen Augen ist aber das Umschlagen zum Gegenteil, also auf keinen Fall irgendeinen Toten in einem Titel, auch überzogen: 
Aber mit  wenigen, sprich an beiden Händen abzählbaren Todesfällen lässt sich doch schon einiges anstellen---> Vanishing Of Ethan Carter
Und was den Rest betrifft: Devs, lernt endlich mal jede bei Kampfsituation doppelt und dreifach zu hinterfragen "muss die wirklich sein, hat die einen spielerischen Wert?" und nicht einfach spammen, weil halt "alle" Massen von Kämpfen nutzen...
...sollte aber eh ein grundsätzliches Prinzip sein: Bei allem erstmal hinterfragen, ob man  bloß etwas tut, weil andere das gleiche tun, oder, weil es wirklich sinnvoll ist!


----------



## RiZaR (15. November 2015)

*AW: &quot;Fallout 4 ...&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Jaaaaaaa, Fallout 4!

Das werde ich rufen, wenn das Ding als All inclusive Paket in der Softwarepyramide liegt. Dann sind all die Bugs entfernt und die DLCs dabei.

Und wie Herr Vötter widme ich mich nun wieder dem Witcher.


----------



## Deimos (16. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Sind also schon zu zweit.





derstef schrieb:


> Da schliess ich mich an.


Make it four. 

Liegt zum einen an der Natur des Spiels (ist imo klar ein Shooter und kein RPG), zum anderen am Setting, das mich nicht allzu sehr angesprochen habe.
Mir gefällt zwar das Geschichtenpotenzial und die Stimmung einer dystopischen Welt, bei Fallout hat es mich aber irgendwie nie so richtig gepackt. 

Werde nach Möglichkeit mal einen der Vorgänger zocken.... wenn ich denn Witcher 3 mal angefangen und durchgespielt , Pillars of Eternity fertig und Original Sins in der Enhanced Edition genossen habe. Dann gäbe es da auch noch eine gewisse Mass-Effect-Reihe, die ich mir mal anschauen wollte.


----------



## Jabberwocky (16. November 2015)

*AW: "Fallout 4 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Deimos schrieb:


> Make it four.


Da mache ich glatt auch noch mit 
Mich reizt das ganze post apokalyptische Szenario nicht wirklich. 
Zudem sollt ich mich mal wieder dem Hexer widmen und das für mich beste Spiel des Jahres zu Ende spielen.


----------

